# Moving to France from US with a dog - Question re: Microchip



## J&R

Hello everyone!

We are bringing our dog to France. I already made an appointment with the vet to get her health clearance. My only concern is that she has a 10 digit microchip that is ISO compliant. I did some research and the technical rule for entry into the EU is to have an ISO compatible chip, which has a 15 digit. My question is, has anyone brought their dog to France with a 10 digit microchip? Our port of entry will be Nice.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Clic Clac

I seem to remember a similar thread, if you have a search about. 





__





ISO Compatible Microchips for Pet Travel to the European Union | PetRelocation







www.petrelocation.com





See if Nice has a Universal scanner, or you may be able to bring your own hand-held scanner.


----------



## TomMM

Recently went through this with my cat who has a non ISO chip. Ultimately it was cheaper just to have an ISO chip installed.


----------



## Peasant

When we brought out dog over (in 2017) I had our US vet check and her "installed" chip was compatible with EU standards.


----------



## MoonlitKnight

Everything I read says for entry to France the animal has to have and ISO microchip _or_ you have to bring your own scanner - the least expensive scanner I saw, that had good reviews and the vet recommended, was $400 (I saw less expensive scanners that got terrible reviews, decided not to buy)
I plan to move within the next year, so I just asked my vet to place an ISO chip. Since my dog and cat already had other, non-ISO type chips, the vet placed the ISO chips in their shoulders. I've been told that animals' chips could "migrate" so the entire body is usually scanned if necessary.
This might also help:





Microchips for Pets | What is Microchipping | Pet Microchip


There are many myths about microchipping. Michelson Found Animals is here with the top five things you probably didn't know about microchips for your pets.




www.foundanimals.org


----------

